# So i bought a dolphin today!



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

I started with 19 pc and 1 mbuna in my 90 gal.
I got rid of all females and males that had no balls to stand there ground and the male mbuna and im down to 11 fish and the tank is honestly super chill now.
So i bought the blue dolphin yesterday it is about 3in long. He was getting his butt kicked so i moved him to a grow out tank i have for a few months then ill try again.
My lfs owner is my go to for most things fish related. It doesnt mean he is always right but i gota start some where. He did tell me that the dolphin/ hap moorii would do just fine in my all male pc tank.
What are you guys thoughts on this hap in my pc male tank.
Everything i have read tells me they are very peaceful and do fine with pc cichlids.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PC = peacocks?

What are the dimensions of your tank? The dolphin is a large fish...do you have a 72" tank?

I think he would get along OK with peacocks, but adding one fish to an established tank is almost a guarantee that he will get picked on.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> PC = peacocks?
> 
> What are the dimensions of your tank? The dolphin is a large fish...do you have a 72" tank?
> 
> I think he would get along OK with peacocks, but adding one fish to an established tank is almost a guarantee that he will get picked on.


No i wish it was 72in tank. Its a common 90 gallon of 48in length.
How long do i have until the dolphin gets to 6-7in? I know they can hit 10in but it takes a long while from what i read they are very slow growers. He is at 3-3.5in currently. 
Yes pc was short for peacock.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I would have said rehome him when he was 3 inches. IDK about their grow-rate. Maybe others will chime in.

If you have 19 peacocks, already too many for my taste in a 48x18 tank...I like 12 that mature <= six inches.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> I would have said rehome him when he was 3 inches. IDK about their grow-rate. Maybe others will chime in.
> 
> If you have 19 peacocks, already too many for my taste in a 48x18 tank...I like 12 that mature <= six inches.


I only have 11 peacocks i had to get rid of females and other males.
So there is only 12 now that the hap was added.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I would have said rehome him when he was 3 inches. IDK about their grow-rate. Maybe others will chime in...


Super slow growers. It will take _years_ before he gets even close to adult size, so you've got plenty of time to enjoy him in the meanwhile. Assuming the peacocks don't harass him too much, which is a big assumption.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

sir_keith said:


> DJRansome said:
> 
> 
> > I would have said rehome him when he was 3 inches. IDK about their grow-rate. Maybe others will chime in...
> ...


So the blue dolphin is doing great he got picked on the 1st day but after that not one fish will mess with him. My biggest peacock who is the tank boss with all the other peacocks doesnt even like messing with the dolphin.
Its funny he/she is not aggressive at all towards the others but god forbid they try and mess with the dolphin cause he/she will absolutely take zero **** from another peacock trying to pusher him/her over. Also the blue dolphin is super social and i find it very satisfying. I kinda wish i only had blue dolphins in the tank now.
My wife wont let me trade them out currently she loves all the peacocks and there colors.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

It takes about 2 years to see all the phases of aggression and achieve a peaceful mix for the long term. Enjoy this interlude.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> It takes about 2 years to see all the phases of aggression and achieve a peaceful mix for the long term. Enjoy this interlude.


What?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

All male tanks can see interludes of peacefulness and aggression and require adjustments for the first two years or so. Do you have a different experience?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> All male tanks can see interludes of peacefulness and aggression and require adjustments for the first two years or so. Do you have a different experience?


Ah, my bad. I didn't see that this was an all-male tank. I've never kept an all-male tank, just not my thing, and obviously they are very different from tanks containing both males and females, in which species-typical behaviors are more prevalent. So I learned something today. Thanks. =D>


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> It takes about 2 years to see all the phases of aggression and achieve a peaceful mix for the long term. Enjoy this interlude.


Ransom is right i started out with 20 and im down to 12 males. 
They are all getting along currently and all very colorful but once one decides to not take up fpr himself it has to go or it beats to ****.
With that being said 4 of the 10 i got rid of were females.
Its funny this being my first cichlid tank its a ******* beat down at times. I had to add a rehab tank and another tank for fry im raising now due to the earlier females. If i get down to 5 im going pull all fish except the blue dolphin and get 5 more of them and leave it alone for a long while.
As of right now everything is getting along. We will see.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I had a species tank of these fishes way back when they were called _Haplochromis moorii_, and it was one of my favourite Malawi tanks ever. Super cool fishes if you have the space . :thumb:


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

sir_keith said:


> I had a species tank of these fishes way back when they were called _Haplochromis moorii_, and it was one of my favourite Malawi tanks ever. Super cool fishes if you have the space . :thumb:


They were labeled blue moorii (haplochromis) when i bought him/her.
I discovered the cheesy blue dolphin nick name via google reading up on the particular fish.
But yes the one particular blue moorii hap that i have is super cool.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

sir_keith said:


> I had a species tank of these fishes way back when they were called _Haplochromis moorii_, and it was one of my favourite Malawi tanks ever. Super cool fishes if you have the space . :thumb:


How many could i fit in my 48in long 90 gallon in a responsible manor if that was the only species of fish i had in there?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

Lars23 said:


> How many could i fit in my 48in long 90 gallon in a responsible manor if that was the only species of fish i had in there?


Depends on the size of the fishes, as _C. moorii_ grow very slowly. Back in the day I had a group of about 10 individuals in a 6-foot, 150 gallon tank. This included 2 co-dominant males and 8 or so other fishes of indeterminate sex. These fishes were not full grown, the largest being about 6 inches or so, if memory serves. It's hard to extrapolate this to a 4-foot tank; my guess would be one male and a few females. Perhaps others have more relevant experience?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

But would you want to rehome them when they are half grown and you are attached?


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> But would you want to rehome them when they are half grown and you are attached?


No, you'd want to buy another tank.


----------

